# Blue point Turnout machines



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

I was rather surprised that a search turned up so little discussion. 

I will have an HO yard within easy reach of my typical operating place on the layout. So manual control is certainly a do-able option. I was thinking Caboose for appearance and economy (yard will have at least 14 turnouts), but I must admit, these Blue Point are catching my eye. 






I would love to hear from operators who are using the Blue Points, thanks! 

Steve


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, a very neat device...but I really don't see the advantage over
a solenoid or stall motor type turnout controller.
The Stapleton 751 D provides toggle switch control of
twin and single coil motors while at the same time offering
panel and trackside signal controls as well as Cap Discharge unit
for coil protection. A Double Pole Double Throw (DPDT) toggle
switch does the same thing for Tortoise type stall motors and
signals. The cost is comparable.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I agree with Don. If you 're going to have a remotely operated turnout, why not motorize it? Especially when the Blue Points cost just as much as the Tam Valley Depot servo motor setups I use. A servo, mount, fascia switch and controller card -- only one controller needed for up to 8 servos -- and one power supply for up to 40 servos, amortizes out to just under $16 each if you buy in quantity. And not having a pushrod frees you from interference, angle and distance issues under the layout. TVD servos are available with a snap switch to control signals, etc. Most importantly, it's all plug and play, using standard RC cables. No soldering or programming required.

If cost is really a consideration, you can make your own operators much more cheaply. Personally, I think cheap is overrated -- make the investment. Heck, use Peco turnouts. They have a spring you can flip with your fingers!

As far as Caboose ground throws they're cheaper than motors, but hardly realistic in appearance. And as with manual operation, you still have to rich your 1:1 scale fingers in there.

Personally, I would unhesitatingly recommend the Tam Valley Depot system to anyone.


----------



## Chagachoochoo (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm planning on using the Blue Point for my yard ladder for classification. I'll use Tortoise or Caboose on the rest of the layout. But I like the idea of manual interaction for the ladder during classifying. I will start with push-pull knobs, but want to make a lever set sort of like the Hump Yard Purveyance levers. The Blue Point have the contacts for frog power, so better than Caboose for the short yard switcher to keep running well. IMHO. They have a snap-action so you know the points are thrown and will stay thrown, maintaining some pressure against the stock rails. Caboose don't always do that, also it can be easy to get sloppy and not turn the lever all the way down for full pressure.

It's a matter of what matters. To you. Cost, installation issues, operation issues. Whatever works best for you.


----------

